# [ITA NR] Pyraminx Single 1.89 Lorenzo Mauro



## FakeMMAP (Jun 18, 2017)

Done in the final round of Ticino Open 2017. 4th solve

11 moves, no tips, 1 rotation, 1-look

scramble: R L' B R' L B R' U' R' B' U

P.S. totally not like a week late 

was WR27, ER16 when I got it


----------

